#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Vientiane Indian Restaurants

## dirtydog

Time for some Indian food in Vientiane and I gave Nazims a miss, pretty sure they keep putting the prices up each time I go there so I decided to try Fathimas which is a couple of hundred meters down the road next to the Mekong River so you get the same view.

Decor wise they are both pretty much the same, not that I care as I sit outside so I can smoke, food wise I think they are both good, beer, curry, poppadoms and rice just over 155baht at Fathima, they also give you an electronic generated bill in both baht and kip which is handy if you forgot to change money before going out on the piss  :Smile: 

Fathima Indian and Malaysian Restaurant.



The view out over the Mekong River.



Popadoms, these came with the old chutney and other stuff.



Chicken Rogan Josh with Rice.



All in all pretty damn good, wish they had one in Pattaya with those sort of prices and offerings.

*Fathima Restaurant*

 FaNgum Road, 
XiengNyeun, 
Vientiane.Tel: +856-21 21 9097Mobile Phone: +856-20 561 3302

----------


## watterinja

DD, do you perhaps have a map location of Fathima? Otherwise a general verbal description would be useful.

I'll give them a try next time I'm up there.

----------


## CharleyFarley

I just got a tuk tuk guy outside Mazim's to take me to Indian which he did somewhere near the centre, waited for me to finish eating, then took me to bar where they did in-house BJ's with beer.

The Indian was great.

----------


## klongmaster

> took me to bar where they did in-house BJ's with beer.  The Indian was great.


didn't they have any Laos girls working there CF?..

----------


## good2bhappy

nothing like an Indian B(a)J(i)

----------


## dirtydog

> Otherwise a general verbal description would be useful.


There is only about 500 meters of restaurants and that in the main stretch of Vientiane, it is pretty much on the East side of a map of Vientiane.

----------


## spiff

It's on the riverside road, opposite the open air aerobics.

Now, what bar did you say and where did they take you, Charley?

----------


## watterinja

> Originally Posted by watterinja
> 
> Otherwise a general verbal description would be useful.
> 
> 
> There is only about 500 meters of restaurants and that in the main stretch of Vientiane, it is pretty much on the East side of a map of Vientiane.


Is that the same road on which the Indian Embassy is located? There are a string of nice restaurants on that stretch overlooking the Mee Nam Khong - I'm trying to get my bearings.

----------


## spiff

It's next to the trendy pub with bouncers and live-music.

----------


## dirtydog

No idea where the Indian embassy is, they only got the one road going along the Mekong River in Vientiane, and it is an extremely short stretch of road with the restaurants and bars are.

----------


## daveboy

Nice festive touch with the holly & berries on  the plate

----------


## dirtydog

Got to admit I didn't even notice that daveboy, I was a bit pissed at the time  :Smile:

----------


## watterinja

Ok, seem to have got my bearings. This would seem to be on the stretch near to the Lang Xian hotel, or so I'm told by 'er indoors.

----------


## spiff

^
A block before.

----------


## watterinja

Thanks Spiff & DD. I'll look them up next time I'm in town. 

I had always gone to the tourist centre where the more upmarket restaurants are located. Nice to know of a few others with more decent pricing.

----------


## Fast Eddie

Fathima is good value, i enjoyed the meal i had there. I'll go again next time i'm in Vientiane.

It's not as good as a decent curry house in the U.K, but at the price you can't knock it.

----------


## kingwilly

> then took me to bar where they did in-house BJ's with beer.


location?

----------


## CharleyFarley

I tried to find it the next morning for a repeat performance

but failed :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Back again to the best Indian restaurant in Vientiane, well, there is also some Indian fusion restaurant just round the corner but I didn't bother trying that one, does look well upmarket though.
This time I went sober so I could actually remember the menu, they have vegetarian curries all about 10,000kip, its around 25,000kip to 100baht so the food is bargain price.

The meat curries and other dishes start at 20,000kip a bowl and everything I have had there has been great, well, apart from one warmish beer Lao.

The front of Fathima Restaurant.



Wish I could get chicken rogan gosh like this in Pattaya or Jomtien for 80baht.



80baht mutton curry.



All the breads and other starters are really cheap, they also have garlic nan, cheese nan and a load of other choices.



I could eat this again right now  :Smile:  damn delicious.

----------


## Kees5

I found most Indian restaurants in Vt a bit boring, just like they use the same basic sauce for all dishes, add a bit of this and that and then serve it under whatever name you ordered it. Nazim is the worst IMHO. But there is one that stands out, forgot the name, it is on Rue Hengboun, about 50 m west of the intersection with Rue chao Anou. Outstanding!

----------


## English Noodles

I go to a place called 'India  restaurant' across from Lao Plaza Hotel just around the corner from the fountain, you go in and then walk upstairs. Great place.

----------


## mysticpaki

Kees5
It would be nice if you could find out and email me the name of that Indian restaurant and i quite agree with you most restaurants dump the same spices in everything.
Email me at cliche61[at]hotmail.com  please
Regds

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Lao Plaza is across from the fountain?

----------


## the dogcatcher

Be there Monday.
I'll do a ruby review.

----------


## billy the kid

Agree with Kees, pretty boring it is.
How was your arse next morning DD.

----------

